# Finnishing OSM ???



## mikewedeking (Jun 11, 2013)

Say i was making a bookcase or dog house out of OSM. I have tried to Finnish OSM by sanding and by mixing up some mud, applying it and then sanding before paint. Not really working either. Just discovered my love for woodworking. Shortly after, I discovered how pricey wood can be. My job does allow me at an unlimited supply of osm. It's a little different than the store bought OSM that has one side considerably smother than the other. My wood has one side smooth, like the store bought smooth side. The other isn't bumpy and furry like store bought. It has a shinny, lacquer, or clear coat of something on both sides. Pics are of both side stores, with the shiny side of my wood on top


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

There isn't a lot you can do to OSB to make it smooth other than trying to sand it, you might be happy buying a thin 4x8 sheet of masonite for $5-$8 and using that as a veneer on the wood. Masonite paints pretty well.

If you're making a dog house, slap the dog across the face and tell him to be happy you're giving him a house to live outside in and to quit complaining about how smooth his walls are.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

is osm the same as osb? free is a good reason to use it. one side has more glue concentrated and is intended to be placed out when used as house sheathing. the painted lines are for stud nailing. not a real good exterior exposure product. i have used it tho, but it will swell and delam. and rabbits love to eat it (don't ask)


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would not use OSB for anything inside other than sheathing in a garage, maybe. It is just not a material that can be smoothed by any method that I know.

It would be OK for a doghouse as long as the outside is well painted and no water can get to the inside.

George


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It should be able to be sanded smooth, it's in essence MDF with larger pieces, but I'm afraid you'll burn up your savings in sandpaper.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

It would be closer to plywood run through a chipper and glued together the comparing it to MDF. 

MDF is sawdust and glue nothing even close to even a small chip.

I doubt you ever get it flat.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Agreed.....flat would be difficult at best, but smooth is probably doable. I like the venering idea from above.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It looks like OSB. Unless you have something I'm not aware of, I imagine the glossed side may simply be burnished with a press and hot rollers.

Concerning your question, however, you may have luck with wood filler or drywall spackle and paint. But it may cost you a lot of extra time and effort.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

The Time, Effort, and material that would be required to make the OSB (oriented Strand Board) smooth enuf to hide the texture of the material would be unreasonable and drive the cost up to a point that would not make sense. I'd recommend you become an "Alley Shopper" like me. On the weekends I scour the alley ways of the industrial sections of my city looking for crates and pallets. You'd be amazed at the lumber some of these are made from. A few phone calls or door knocks and you can soon have an almost endless supply of free lumber to supply your Woodworking Addiction!!!:yes:


----------

